# "off topic" listen to these shananigans...



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

So last night me and two of my friends went to taco bell...and as were leaving my friend yells at some mustang and calls it the usual rustang. So not knowing they heard him, the mustang and his friend(in a mini-van) try to kill me. I'm driving in my '01 maxima which has problems getting gas to the engine(i think).its doing 0-60 in about 12 seconds!!! slower then my four banger '87 celica. anyways, So as i'm driving away from them the mustang flew by me and slammed on his brakes. i avoided him so many times. this goes on for about 15-20 min. So they both finally get infront of me and slam on their brakes so i had to swerve into a curb unless i wanted to rear end them. then i notice that both my front and rear passenger rims are completely bent and i'm wobbling down the road..:balls:..cops come blah blah blah they gave them tickets but i cant do anything else about it since the cops sisn't see it actually happen....

SO WHAT DID I LEARN ABOUT ALL OF THIS???...


I HATE MUSTANG DRIVERS  but all in all only damage to my car was both steel rims(winter tires thank god) and a broken wheel bearing...:lame:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

That really sucks. Fortunately nobody got hurt. You might want to give your friend a reminder to keep his mouth shut when riding with you in your car. You never know who's carrying these days.


----------



## Lacky73 (Feb 24, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> That really sucks. Fortunately nobody got hurt. You might want to give your friend a reminder to keep his mouth shut when riding with you in your car. You never know who's carrying these days.


yea, i'm glad no one got hurt. and i'm locking my windows from now on ahah. and my friends dad said"why dont you pack heat???" ahaha. And i'm surprised when i hit that curb i didn't flip...the whole car just went straight into the air. :woowoo: but thank god for the nissans super strength lol. otherwise my whole suspension would be messed up.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You might want to check your lower control arms. Me and a few of my friends went off into a curb in our Maxima's...the same curb. We called it "Dead Max Curve". All 4 of us ended up having to replace control arms, as well as upper strut mounts and bent wheels.


----------

